# Pay screw up



## PteAJL (17 Aug 2013)

So the 15 was pay day... I didnt get paid.

I talked to my course staff, apparently my route letter for the course didn't go through properly or some administrative screw up like that.
My course staff said that I would get a contingency payment next week. 
Not too sure what that is, would anyone mind telling me?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2013)

Contingency payment just pays you the money early (for the days you worked since the course started), since normally you'd have to wait until the end of the month to get paid for that whole month if the clerks missed getting the route letter into the system in time.


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Aug 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> So the 15 was pay day... I didnt get paid.
> 
> I talked to my course staff, apparently my route letter for the course didn't go through properly or some administrative screw up like that.
> My course staff said that I would get a contingency payment next week.
> Not too sure what that is, would anyone mind telling me?



Welcome to life in the Reserve.


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2013)

Bad News:  They can't fix BS like this that's been going on for years.  

_Good_ News:  We're getting pips & crowns.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2013)

New pay system is due to be in place for 2017 - a single pay system for both Reg and Res.


----------



## Occam (17 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> New pay system is due to be in place for 2017 - a single pay system for both Reg and Res.



CCPS Mk XXVII?


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2013)

MPMCT is going to deliver a COTS payroll system.


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Aug 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Bad News:  They can't fix BS like this that's been going on for years.
> 
> _Good_ News:  We're getting pips & crowns.



I read something (before I got out), that the powers that be were looking at updating the pay system (ie integrating RPSR/CCPS and modernizing it to say Window XP from it's current DOS base), sometime around 2015.


----------



## Occam (17 Aug 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I read something (before I got out), that the powers that be were looking at updating the pay system (ie integrating RPSR/CCPS and modernizing it to say Window XP from it's current DOS base), sometime around 2015.



Just in time for the rollout of Windows 7 across the DWAN!


----------



## 421_434_226 (17 Aug 2013)

Found out on the 15th that I am not even in the pay system yet, not really surprising, told it "should" be fixed within another 15 to 45 days, till then manual pay each pay day at 3 pay incentives below my present level and base not spec 1 so they do not miscalculate and  over pay me. oh well


----------



## Old EO Tech (17 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> MPMCT is going to deliver a COTS payroll system.



We have needed a new pay system since the SCONDVA report(s) in the 90's identified that we all wanted to get paid every two weeks, not twice a month, like everyone else.  But that this required new pay software.  So it's only been over 15 years and we are finally modernizing our pay system ....

Jon


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2013)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Found out on the 15th that I am not even in the pay system yet, not really surprising, told it "should" be fixed within another 15 to 45 days, till then manual pay each pay day at 3 pay incentives below my present level and base not spec 1 so they do not miscalculate and  over pay me. oh well



I spent 3 months getting cheques waiting for my Reg F pay account to be turned on... the ROR could even look me up in the system as I had an account for my Cl C deployment pay. Ottawa subsequently deleted the account, and started it again for next to no reason. I was told I was lucky it was only 3 months.  :facepalm:


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> We have needed a new pay system since the SCONDVA report(s) in the 90's identified that we all wanted to get paid every two weeks, not twice a month, like everyone else.  But that this required new pay software.  So it's only been over 15 years and we are finally modernizing our pay system ....
> 
> Jon



However, moving to every 2 weeks instead of twice a month means each pay will be reduced - 26 payruns a year instead of 24, so about 5% less each pay.  And the moment that happens, the caterwauling will start immediately.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (18 Aug 2013)

In the current system there are simply too many reasons why a reserve member on class B service doesn't get paid on time;

1. Class B contract not entered into the system.
2. Contract entered, but not certified (possibly awaiting confirmation of arrival).
3. Certified, but not activated.
4. Certified and activated, but not in time for the next pay period.

The majority of these issues can be resolved simply with a well-organized finance section and orderly room and good communication, but too often it seems the system works against the member. 

Stop payments, emergency and contingency payments can also create headaches of their own.    

A contingency payment is an e-mail request put through Ottawa Mil Pay Helpdesk essentially asking for a fixed calculated dollar amount to be deposited into a members account. It usually reflects on the next pay period.  It is also subject to a deadline usually before the deposit day, so by the time the member sees that the pay didn't come in, its already too late.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Aug 2013)

Under the new system, the intent is that entering and approving the period of service in the new HRMS will trigger the pay entitlement - that is, a single record entry instead of two.  Multiply that time savings by the number of periods of class B service in the CF every year and it will provide some relief to ORs.


----------



## Old EO Tech (18 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> However, moving to every 2 weeks instead of twice a month means each pay will be reduced - 26 payruns a year instead of 24, so about 5% less each pay.  And the moment that happens, the caterwauling will start immediately.



I'm sure we can communicate that effectively, and any reasonable CF member would gladly give up 5% a pay to get rid of the long paydays 4-5 times a year....I certainly would.

Jon


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> However, moving to every 2 weeks instead of twice a month means each pay will be reduced - 26 payruns a year instead of 24, so about 5% less each pay.  And the moment that happens, the caterwauling will start immediately.



So those that can't manage their monies now will now have to manage on less.  

Then of course there is the bundling of December pays, over the Christmas/New Years period, that would reduce those pays back to 25 or 24 anyway, adding to the continuing problem of people still not knowing how to manage their finances.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So those that can't manage their monies now will now have to manage on less.



I disagree,...they will be paid more often so less time in between to blow the wad.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I disagree,...they will be paid more often so less time in between to blow the wad.



I disagree for the following reasons:

1.  If they can't manage their money now, how can less time (bi-weekly) and less money make up for that?

2.  They will still likely face the same Christmas/New Years pay situation where all their Dec and part of Jan pay goes into the bank.  This will now cover three to four pay periods as opposed to two.  Again, if they could not manage their money before, how will they manage with the three pay period break?

It all boils down to personal financial management.  If a member can control their spending and make deposits into their savings for those little emergencies in life, then there is no problem with the current system.  Changing the system, to bi-weekly with less pay, will not solve the personal financial problems faced by those who can not learn to budget their earnings.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 1.  If they can't manage their money now, how can less time (bi-weekly) and less money make up for that?



By the same reasoning that if your dog eats everything you put in his/her bowl at one time then you spread out the feedings throughout the day, less food more often.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> 2.  They will still likely face the same Christmas/New Years pay situation where all their Dec and part of Jan pay goes into the bank.  This will now cover three to four pay periods as opposed to two.  Again, if they could not manage their money before, how will they manage with the three pay period break?



So why do this??.......I just had 5 weeks off and I didn't get paid in advance.  Pays should be pays............things were different when you almost had to go to YOUR bank and YOUR branch to get money but those days are long gone.


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2013)

It's been a long time since I got double-paid in mid-December.  This still occurs in the ResF pay system?


----------



## kratz (18 Aug 2013)

No it does not.


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2013)

Thanks Kratz ...

I have no clue what George is talking about with his #2 point down below then.  So, I'll go pour myself another java ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2013)

I'm confused then,...what was George talking about??
[bearing in mind my last army pay was 1988]


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'm confused then,...what was George talking about??
> [bearing in mind my last army pay was 1988]



Dinosaur!!

Mt first pay was in 1988.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2013)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Dinosaur!!



Anytime ya' want to go for a run girl............... :king:


 :nana:


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Anytime ya' want to go for a run girl............... :king:
> 
> 
> :nana:



Any day.  We'll do a mixed session of run/rucksack.

I will be your rucksack and you can run.   :-*


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2013)

That still leaves the "Pickle Conundrum".    >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2013)

Ahem!!.......umm, back on topic,...please! ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Ahem!!.......umm, back on topic,...please! ;D



Yes thief.


----------



## Pusser (21 Aug 2013)

The reason we *used* to pay out a full month's pay at mid-December was so the finance clerks could take Christmas leave instead of having to hang around to calculate it, post it and disburse it.  Because the majority of CF members usually took leave at that time, this practice was more or less in line with the regulations (the regulations say that you cannot draw unearned pay, except for an advance to cover an upcoming period of leave).  However, once we fully automated the pay system (early 90s) there was no longer a requirement to do this and the practice was ceased.  It's been so long since we stopped issuing a full month's pay in mid December that I can't remember when we actually stopped, but I think we did it by 1997 at the latest.

As for going to bi-weekly payments, it should actually help the management-challenged in that most significant creditors (e.g. mortgagers) have gone to weekly or bi-weekly collections.


----------

